# Interesting as well as Educational....



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas a little bit early...

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... index.html


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

so the take home message is dont ever swim in the mekong delta am I right?


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Very awesome link, thanks :thumb:


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

That is very interesting. I have always wanted to go taimen fishing.


----------

